# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  El azud de Cal Vidal

## perdiguera

Ayer visité una antigua colónia textil que hay junto a Puigreig, en el río Llobregat.
La colonia, una de las más de treinta que poblaron el río para aprovechar su energía y transformarla en mecánica, está cerrada desde los años 80 del siglo pasado, a pesar de ello se puede visitar con guía y en unos días, cuando vuelva de sevilla os pondré más cosas de ella.
Estas colonias textiles eran pequeñas ciudades con más de 500 habitantes, con todos los servicios que eran habituales a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, a saber: escuela de niños y niñas, con diferente grado de enseñanza entre ellos y ellas, iglesia, economato, cine/teatro, zona deportiva, barbería, bar, banco, etc...
Cuando ponga el resto de fotos de la visita os iré haciendo el recorrido por las distintas partes de la misma.
Ahora os muestro cinco imágenes del principio de su funcionamiento: el río, el azud, la compuerta de derivación, el canal y la entrada a la turbina.
El azud tiene una altura de 17 metros, según el guía, y no tiene más porque esa es la diferencia de cota con la salida de las aguas de la colonia anterior.
En primer lugar una foto aérea de la zona donde se ve el azud y su canal, el poblado y la fábrica.
http://maps.google.es/?ll=41.942957,...12188&t=h&z=17
Ahora las fotos

La entrada del canal a la fábrica

El azud

La derivación

El canal

La turbina

A pesar de que la fábrica está cerrada, la propiedad, para no perder la concesión de 5 m3/seg, produce energía eléctrica y la vende a la red.
La turbina está funcionando, ya os pondré un vídeo, si es que sé.
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Fantástica presentación de este azud y de los distintos elementos que conforman su aprovechamiento. Se nota que la cámara de fotos ya es algo que no debe faltar en esas visitas que haces a lugares tan curiosos como el que nos estás mostrando. Gracias por ello, amigo Perdiguera.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera.

Es una lástima ver como están todas estas colonias abandonadas, algunas en unas pésimas condiciones.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Perdiguera por enseñarnos éste pequeño azud abandonado, pero que tiene su encanto...
Me recuerda mucho esa pared al Azud aguas abajo del Fresnedas...

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que ya puedo subir videos y por lo tanto os pondré el que os prometí. Aunque tardan un mundo en cargarse en la página de youtube.
Para los que saben de esto podrían aportar el tipo o la clase de turbina que es y cuanta sería su capacidad o potencia.
También os pongo unas fotos de la máquina de vapor que tenían para cuando el río no llevaba agua suficiente, pensad que no estaba regulado como ahora y la producción era la producción.

En otro hilo os pondré cómo era la vida en la colonia siguiendo el itinerario que nos mostró el guía.
Encontraréis fotos que os recordarán a algunos tiempos pasados, muy pasados. A mí me recordaron los años de mi escuela unitaria de niños.

----------

